# Did silver really go down?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Is silver really down? Is it?
Take a good look at an old quarter. At one time a not that long ago that quarter would buy a gallon of gas
or a loaf of bread. Today the silver content quarter of that quarter is about $3.48

Today a silver quarter will still buy a loaf of bread or a gallon of gas. (maybe 3 loafs)
So is silver really down or is the preceded paper price down?

I don't think it's actually "down" it's just not high right now. 
Silver never really goes down but sometimes it's high.

Some say just hang on for the long run but it may or may not take a long time
the price could "Flash" up or back to normal over night.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Silver may (may is an opinion) be more manipulated then currencies, gold and oil by traders and governments. George Soro's reportedly made about a billion on silvers rise a few years ago and was definely a leader in its demise publicly noting his sell off between 42/45. Goldman Sachs, China, India and others are big players and can dictate the market quite well. I love having some for SHTF but wouldn't touch it as an investment.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Silver may (may is an opinion) be more manipulated then currencies, gold and oil by traders and governments. George Soro's reportedly made about a billion on silvers rise a few years ago and was definely a leader in its demise publicly noting his sell off between 42/45. Goldman Sachs, China, India and others are big players and can dictate the market quite well. I love having some for SHTF but wouldn't touch it as an investment.


 Truthfully,,,,, Would you feel more secure about $5,000 in the bank or $5,000 in silver burred in the back yard?
Silver may go up or down but I know for sure where the paper stuff is going. Down the the toilet


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Truthfully,,,,, Would you feel more secure about $5,000 in the bank or $5,000 in silver burred in the back yard?


Ask the Romans. Where is their currency, now.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Is silver really down? Is it?
> Take a good look at an old quarter. At one time a not that long ago that quarter would buy a gallon of gas
> or a loaf of bread. Today the silver content quarter of that quarter is about $3.48
> 
> ...


No silver is down. The silver quarter is still only worth 25 cent. Just try to use one at Walmart and see.

All money silver or just silver clad is fiat money. A Roman gold coin was fiat money. When the stuff money is made of becomes worth more than the fiat exchange rate it disappears from circulation.

A clad US quarter is worth exactly what you can buy with it. It always has been and will be. If you can buy one piece of candy for a quarter today. Then tomorrow you find out you can buy two pieces of candy. Did the value of the quarter double? No the value of the candy dropped.

The fallacy most often used regarding money is demonstrating what in can buy like in your example. The comparison is not valid unless you compare it to what you had to do to get the quarter to buy the gal. of gas. Even then there are far too many factors to consider.

When my grandson got to the age that he wanted the"transformer toys" I was shocked. I could buy them at the same price I paid 25 years earlier. Did my money keep the same value? Yes in terms of transformer toys.

Money is nothing more than a tool like a shovel. With the shovel you can put dirt from here to there. With money you can put what you do not have over to what you do have.

I cannot say this will work for you but it did me. Once I came to terms with what money really is a tool then I could go about buying things that would make more money tools for me. Then I buy more money making tools. See those are the things that are valuable.

I can tell you the average man worked harder and or longer to get the 25 cent gas than you do to buy the $3.50 gas today.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> No silver is down. The silver quarter is still only worth 25 cent. Just try to use one at Walmart and see.
> 
> All money silver or just silver clad is fiat money. A Roman gold coin was fiat money. When the stuff money is made of becomes worth more than the fiat exchange rate it disappears from circulation.
> 
> ...


 I must admit I see your point. It's a good one.


----------



## Dogsrule (Mar 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> Ask the Romans. Where is their currency, now.


eBay! Ancient Roman Coins | eBay


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Dogsrule said:


> eBay! Ancient Roman Coins | eBay


Yeah, you can buy it on Ebay as curios.

Interesting thing about the coins is that the earlier coins are in better shape than the ones closer to the end of the empire. The reason for that need not be explained.

As Palmetto Tree pointed out; if you take a 1963 quarter to Walmart, you'll be able to use it as 25 cents, U.S. currency. That would be totally stupid, as that coin is 90% silver, making its true value much greater. The total melt value of the coin, including the copper, is $3.46.

Silver is a store of wealth. It is true money and not some currency that is created to expire.


----------

